# dmesg command

## DArtagnan

Hi,

I runned "dmesg" and i found this in output.

What it can be?

devfs_register(1): could not append to parent, err: -17

devfs_register(a1): could not append to parent, err: -17

devfs_register(1): could not append to parent, err: -17

devfs_register(a1): could not append to parent, err: -17

thanks

----------

## rommel

dont know but i get it too....lol...so your not special

----------

## coshaw

I modified /etc/devfsd.conf and removed all oldcompat and original "new" stuff, then I changed fstab using the new name of partitions, I did these

just for fun. But the noisy message disappeared.

if you like, try it.  :Wink: 

----------

## DArtagnan

thanks

----------

## DArtagnan

I tried to change this file and i f...ed up the system  :Smile: 

I was forced to edit back the file via redhat partition ...

What do i have to change?

Pacman

----------

## Guest

The files I changed are

/etc/devfsd.conf

      using only the new names

/etc/fstab

      using /dev/discs/discX/partX

/boot/grub/menu.lst

      using root=/dev/ide/hostX/busX/targetX/lunX/partX

      if you have cdrw, then you still have to set hdX=ide-scsi

btw, you have to make symbol link for some devices like mixer dsp for 

application like xmms to work. but it should be easy, just add some lines

in devfsd.conf

good luck, I am now using VMware (I did those changes in a real gentoo

system), so it is hard to copy what I changed out.

----------

